# South Dakota Snows



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Is the season pretty much over for Southern South Dakota?? Im planning on at least two more decoys hunts this weekend and need to know where to go. I cant scout tonight because I have a job interview so any information would be appreciated. I would also like to know if the push of Juvies has come yet? I keep hearing that the best hunting is after the push of mature birds but I dont know when that is. Thanks!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Go for a drive in the A.M. and scout!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

We are going hunting in the morning, thats why we need a general report.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

look to the very northern part of the state if your looking for numbers. have been hunting around the thompson area for the last week and number have really went down in the last two days with the mild temp and south wind. buddies from the aberdeen area say sand lake is covered in birds. im headed up there this afternoon


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

With birds still being shot in Nebraska on a daily basis,I'd have to say that anywhere in South Dakota that the birds migrate thru is still a good bet. :wink: May not see a million birds but I'm betting the ones you do see play very nice. 8) Good luck.

Alex


----------



## SMIGRATOR (Mar 27, 2006)

Did anyone see the huge push so of aberdeen tonight, all i can say is WOW lots of birds heading north, be ready for the birds in no dakota.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

brookings


----------



## Nicko (Dec 9, 2006)

some ppl hunting southest nebraska are only seeing a flock or two a day, sometimes many more, and they are decoying almost all they see! it aint over yet!!


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

It isn't over for you guys yet in SD. WE hunted in SW Fremont County IA yesterday and six of us shot 72 over decoys. Several groups of birds from the south avg 25to 200 birds each. Most decoyed right in. Six Browning 10 gauges 800 decoys did the trick .Do not give up yet.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

There will be plenty of geese left in SD to hunt for the next several weeks. YOU HAVE TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!!! Get out and pound the gravel. There are a LOT of birds still around. You just have to get out there.

If you have no idea where they are, just plan on burning a day in the truck. That is part of the game.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it worth going decoying Wednesday morning near Brookings??


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would really have my doubts about going out really anymore, we drove around yesterday from sand lake to leola and the only snows we seen were at sand lake.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

We just got back from Sand Lake and there wasn't much going on. We ended up getting 11 for 4 guys in 2 days. The only place that we seen snows at all in South Dakota was around Sand Lake.


----------



## blrmkr83 (Apr 4, 2005)

I hunted with Top Gun Guide Service 3/22-3/24 around Huron. Plenty of birds. Our field shot about 150 and we were not the high field for the weekend.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sodakhunter13,
"Is it worth going decoying Wednesday morning near Brookings?" Probably not. Snow geese don't decoy well on Wednesday mornings anywhere along the flyway. They tend to rest midweek and save their flying for the weekends when more people are out hunting. :lol: :lol: :roll: Ya can't kill birds sitting in the house. :wink:

Alex


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

lol :lol: We are skipping school and trying to decide if we want to go fishing, golfing, or snow goose hunting. We really want to try and shoot some snows but dont want to waste a bunch of time and money setting up and not seeing any. As long as we see some geese ill be happy. Is there a good chance we will still catch some Juvies filtering in?


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Go probably an hour west of Brookings and you will be in their flyway. I only saw one flock yesterday out fishing by Arlington.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Sodak13 I agree with GG. You can't shot geese sittin in the house. Come on man do some leg work.

I went out Sunday morn found a few thousand set-up and wouldn't you know it, we had a few flocks work. It's going to cost money no matter what you do. But remember this money is something they make more of every day, time is not. In my eyes your not wasteing time if you are out in the field. If you scouted as much as you ask where the geese are you just night kill a few this year.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Alright guys what dont you understand about the fact that I cant go scout before Wednesday. Ive done my fair share of scouting this year and was just looking for a little direction in where to go. If you cant help me then dont talk. I wont ask for help with the juvies again alright fowler.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

O.k. let's put it another way. :lol: Birds are still being shot in Nebraska. Very few still here but the ones that are really like seeing the decoys. :wink: So,you may not see the millions like when they are staged but the ones you might see will work better than any other birds you've seen all season. I would say anywhere in South Dakota has at least another week of having the chance at shooting birds.

Alex


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Alex, thats all I was looking for!


----------



## dave_rob_00 (Feb 22, 2007)

:beer:


----------

